# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Japan to Europe

## Asia

Has anyone traveled from Japan to the Russian Far East and taken the Trans-Siberian from Vladisvostock to Moscow, then from there on to Europe before? I have traveled around Austria and Germany alone before, but it is much more daunting to try to plan an itinerary from Japan-->westward... it seems there are scant resources on the web for this kind of thing... any advice?

----------


## jasminblue

Japan’s accumulated gross debt, the most among the major industrialized countries, including the periphery in Europe, constrains the use of fiscal policy. However a supplementary budget is likely. The opposition Liberal Democrat Party, which has threatened to vote against the government’s proposal to issue more than JPY44.3 trillion in JGBs in the new fiscal year beginning April 1, has indicated it will endorse spending related to the disaster.
It seems some of the money for reconstruction will be borrowed and perhaps the BOJ can be persuaded to buy those, extending what it called “rinban operations”. Some of the funds will be drawn from unspent funds in this year fiscal year’s budget.Economy Class
The JAL Entertainment Network (JEN) is available to passengers in Economy class, offering a choice of movies and games. Other services provided include newspapers and magazines and complimentary mineral water.

----------


## jonmack

Japan and Europe seem to share a common destiny. One time, during the Cold War, they were both geopolitical cornerstones of the United States, now economic setbacks are pushing them on a declg trajectory.

----------


## maarin

The United States will spare Japan and 10 European Union nations from U.S. financial sanctions because they have significantly reduced purchases of Iranian crude oil, officials said Tuesday.

----------


## peat

The Trans Siberian railway is the longest railway network in the world which stretches from Vladivostok to Moscow covering more than 5700 miles . I think there is sufficient information on the Internet regarding the Trans Siberian railway. The journey from Japan to Russia can be made through flight.

----------


## davidsmith36

The agreement would give both parties better access to core industries like cars and machinery, while laying down new rules for resolving investment disputes and removing structural barriers to trade, according to a partial draft of the agreement obtained by The New York Times.

----------

